# Value the babies please...



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds like a fancy little mare but because of her age, if you were to sell her I don't know you would be able to ask much.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Number two, the baby.
Grandeur Ice Magic, 4yo registered arabian pony gelding. Green broken, mouthed and backed by me, and then ridden by a stockman to him going. Will soon be going off to be educated by Richard Prew, who has won a national cutting championship among other prizes, and also breaks for the top TB trainers in Sydney and Melbourne (they fly him all the way from the Toowoomba area in QLD).
Has been show in halter once, took out first and went into the champion gelding of show (all the winning geldings of all breeds), and was in the top 3 (of 9). 
Has an adorable temperment, a real sweetheart, and incredibly intelligent, fast learner. Loves to be with people and is very easy to handle from the ground (still has baby moments tho).
He is a dressage prospect, a stunning mover, good size for an arab at 15.1hh (still growing). He is the great grandson of German import and Australian champion Amir El Shaklan, who is regarded as "The Australian Legend" due to his show record and his influence on the Arabian breed. Amirs sire is still considered the most successful show and breeding stallion in Europe ( by arabian followers). He is also great grandson of Aussie bred Simeon Shai (EXP USA). Shai is the 1991 triple crown winner (same year champion at the US Nats, Canadian Nats, and Scottsdale show), and later that year was crowned World Champion stallion. (First stallion ever to take out all 4 titles)


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> Sounds like a fancy little mare but because of her age, if you were to sell her I don't know you would be able to ask much.


Narh I could never sell them Im just curious. Have thought about breeding her tho :thoughtful:


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

im not sure about the prices, but the chestnut has great bloodlines! I love Simeon Shai!!!!!!  When i was 10 i had a grandson of him. He's lovely!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Miss Katie said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a fancy little mare but because of her age, if you were to sell her I don't know you would be able to ask much.
> ...


She is quite old to be bred safely.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thats what I think but people keep telling me different.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Please guys?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't do critique but I love your Miss Chloe. I like a dapple gray horse. I think she is a good age, been there done that, do anything for you which is pricless to me. 
Your Arabian is stunning, I can see why he took first in his halter show. Looks like you kinda like him too :lol:


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

mell said:


> im not sure about the prices, but the chestnut has great bloodlines! I love Simeon Shai!!!!!!  When i was 10 i had a grandson of him. He's lovely!!!!


Shai is awsome. Such an amazing boy.


Yes I love Nudgie, he is such a sweet boy. He will come up to you in the pasture and stretch his neck out for kisses. And he loves being scratched along the neck, his head dips and he twists his neck towards you, and gets the most adorable look in his eyes!!

Chloe's a sweetheart. Today I was picking up the horse poo and she was following me everywhere, as soon as I stopped walking shed come to me and stand beside me, close enough that her cheek would be touching my arm. But she wouldnt do andything, shed just come up til she was touching me and then stand there and close her eyes. Shes so sweet.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't give the price range - not good at that. But 2nd one is very nice looking boy. 1st looks like very sweet horse, just on older side.


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

Finally. an Arabian critique lol! I can do those! I will start with what I don't like about him, which isn't much.. but his neck is set ever so slightly low, which is my personal pet peeve when I see it in Arabs. He also has high hocks, and I think he has one hock that is higher than the other in the front. His head is not impressive to me, from the front it looks wide and he doesn't have tippy ears or curled nostrils which are my favorite traits in Arabians. From the first and last picture, he looks almost behind at the knee, and he is a little short at the knees. 

Now for the good stuff! He is built slightly uphill, which is GREAT for endurance and performance and one of the first things I look for in Arabians, as well as a nice short back. A lot of Arabs have goose necks, and this guys is just the right length; also great for performance. He doesn't have the greatest hip I've ever seen, but it is typical for crabbet bred horses... which I'm fairly certain runs heavily in his bloodlines (though I'd have to check again). His head has a nice shape and he is a great size, very marketable. Long legs, good shoulder, nice color. Overall he is a very nice package. 

I would value him, depending upon the area, from 3,000 - 4,000. Yes he has good size and bloodlines, but he is a gelding and the market for Arabians right now is terrible. Just my opinion though!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks.
He is only 75% pure, the other 25% is pony, which would be why he doesnt have the distintive arabian ears and nostrals. Yer he has a very wide forhead, but i think it is so adorable. 

He is behind at the knees, I just hope it wont affect him when I start working him under saddle. Im not sure what you mean about one hock being higher, but it could just be the fotos. I know what you meen bout high hocks tho, and at the moment he is so lanky!!! He's had a growth spurt since we got him (he didnt even make 15 hands, and at last check is now 15.1), Im hoping he has another one to even out (at the moment his rump looks to high).

Im hoping that with work, he will build up the muscle over his rump and it will give the hip area an overall cleaner look, at the moment it is still to prominant for my liking.


This foto was taken the day we got him - http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/katie-brooks/000_0826.jpg
We got him for nothing cos the RSPCA caught the guy, and gave him a week to make improvements or else he'd be fined.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

we have mares that we bred at 16 years before they were put out to pasture for retirement...i think it depends on health and how many successful births they have had...we had 1 mare that wasnt bred after 10 because her health wasnt as good as our other mares ..but all these were brood mares... i would say ask a vet and if he gives her the go ahead then breed her.....she seems like she would pass on some quality traits to a youngun...beautiful horses though!!!


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well.. being a 1/4 pony probably won't bring down his worth much, if any. I was going to say that he could stand to put a little weight on, Arabs don't have big butts so you may get more definition but actual substance will be hard to build on him. It is a very, very common thing in Arabians to have one hock higher than the other (uneven hocks), and from that first pic and the second to last pic it looks like his right hock is higher than the left. When you do start riding him, just take care to get him conditioned right and make sure he is always wearing splint boots or polos and protect 'em legs! Being a little behind at the knee is not a problem, especially when it is so slight. He has enough hip action to make up for it. Now the price I gave you is for him when he is decently broke out, the market for Arabs is horrible.. I mean bad, I'm looking at horses that were selling for 7,500 last year going for 2,000 or 2,500 obo this year. He would have to be very well broke to make that 4,000 mark.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness! STUNNING horses!!! The arab is exquisite! And I love the grey. She looks great for 20! Oh gosh, I thought she was like 10 years old! You probably can't get much for her, because of her age. Although she looks like a great all-rounder and would probably be great as a beginner horse.


----------

